# 2WW FROM 25/06/11



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone on 2ww from today?


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry minds from 20/06/11 ... but only 6 days behind you


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Angelgirl thanks for replying not long now for you wishing you lots of luck and that this cycle will be the one you get your BFP. What did you do IUI or IVF and how are you feeling?


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

my 2nd iui...


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm on the 2ww from the 24th..................progesterone pessaries are driving me crazy though!!!!


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Bellazim, glad to see you on board I'm hoping we can encourage each other during our anxious and exciting wait.  Hopefully we all will get positive results at the end of our 2WW...Im on my 3rd and final IUI. Today day 2piui Im getting the odd twinge in my side so hoping thats it working  how are you feeling? I wasnt given any progesterone and I kept asking about it but they said no you dont need it but most people seem to use them to aid implantation. What symptoms do you get with them?

@ angelgirl what size was your follicle and how many did you have? reason I asked is that I keep only getting one mature follicle and that bothers me but the doctors say thats all they need and wouldnt increase my clomid. Just felt 2 would be better. Once I had two but one stopped and I was gutted.


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Not sure if I needed the pessaries, I asked my clinic and as it was my second attempt the nurse said I could do whatever I'd like and gave me a prescription. Anyway......the itch I'm getting as a result is not fun at all.    . That and mood swings . But hey anything to keep the   . Doing their job!!


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

ditto with the progesterone pessaries twice a day...

Ive had a very light brown spotting today so im in a mess... 
called nurse could be af or implantation bleeding.

so thats me resting with feet up for 24 hours.


i had one focoil 19mm in my left ovary.


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope everthing is ok.
Well this morning is the first time i havent wanted to scratch myself to death. 
But i've had some stomach pain, so i'm panicing. Doesn't help that i'm moving house at the moment, thrying very hard to take it easy. 

I had two follicles, 19mm and 23mm

    for all of us.


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I'm on my 2WW from yesterday (29th) and I'm already going crazy! I don't think its the hormones th ough, I think its just the usual struggle and the fact I'm so impatient, am clearly going loony! 

How is everyone else finding it? I'm on my first IUI and I found the first half ok, but that was because I was actually doing something. Now I'm just sitting here waiting and driving DH around the bend! 

Regarding the progesterone, my clinic said I didn't need it and they don't usually prescribe it for IUI, but I'm a bit worried that not having it is going to lessen my chances.  Does anyone know what the impact of progesterone really is?  My Consultant told me if you've ovulated then you should naturally produce enough progesterone on your own.  Not sure what to think.

Luv one, how are you finding it?  Did you just do clomid or did you do injectables as well?

Lots of love, Dx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

hi,

Day 1 post iui can I join?

Jue


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

more brown spotting today so ive accepted af is here.. so that me out day 11 of 2 ww


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

hi 

Angelgirl, my doctor said not to be alarmed if there is spotting or cramped feelings but didnt mention any specific days.

As its after 12 guess i have moved into day 2 piui.

feeling that twinge on left where lead follicle was, but this was the same feeling i got with my first iui so not taking it as anything.

Doctor said to be in a stress free environment.  this is NOT easy but am trying to calm myself.  New job is an absolute disaster, missed crucial training on Wed, day of iui.  BUT had no choice.  

Jue


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Angelgirl, I'm sorry to hear that, although is it possible, the brown spotting could be implantation bleeding?? xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi angelgirl you are not out till its red so still fingers cross for you and brown spotting is good as it could well be implantation    some people get it when pregnant and some dont so hard to tell but please be positive.

Welcome Danni and Jue Jue...I know what you mean the wait is just unbearable. I try to tell myself not to  even think about it but thats easier said than done. Yesterday day 5 was worst so far I had to leave work early as I had a constant pain in my side I think its where my only mature follicle was and I have been having really bad back pains too. Bellazim wow thats two nice sized follies so this could well be your month!!!

Good luck All xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Luv one,  funny you talk about the back pain. Im on day 2 and around by my kidney left hand side where  lead follicle was  is giving a very dull pain and  also experiencing pain  this evening in upper thighs, similar to usual period pain but much worse.  Jue


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Ohh angel.... Don't give up hope yet. Xx


----------



## angelgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

af arrive over the weekend the red heavy stuff... so thats me out


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

awww hun so sorry to hear   was really hoping for good news!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Tough news Angel girl, im sorry


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear the angel girl.......  
I had cramping yesterday, so starting to feel a bit negative. partner has decided to book us four days away so i've got something else to keep my mind on.....so now i'll be doing my test in Barcelona...  pleeeeese.


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

wow you lucky girl   enjoy and keep thinking positive baby thoughts...good luck x


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Well to update you on my experience so far...I had a fall on day 7 so was a bit concerned but read there would be nothing for the fall to affect as it was too early. No implantation spotting or anything had some severe pain day 5 and the odd pain here and there but thats it. Had heavy boobs today which is normal just before AF but I couldnt wait so did a test this morning day 12 but again BFN   so still holding on to the hope that it will change in 2 days time when I will test again if AF does not show its ugly head  . If it does then thats me done until Sept when we are down for IVF and pray that works as we only get 3 goes.


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Luv one., 

funny enough i fell also so thought would share it, dont think i posted it on this thread but did  on another.  it was the night of day 4. And i did a test day 7 which  read "not pregnant".  Had  a couple of glasses of red that night.

I am already making plans for the next iui i hope i can have it as i badly damaged by coccyx bone.  did you hurt yourself when you fell?  2 more day hope it changes things for you and me I will wait til tueday which is my OTD,  not feeling any symptoms at all, but the pain in lower back has taken over all else.  

something is telling me this road is not for me.  But a little hope left inside.  

Jue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh no u poor thing hope ur recovering from the fall. Thankfully my fall wasnt too serious only a slight pain in my ankle so put some ice and cream and it lasted for 2 days then was ok. Was weird as I hadnt fall in such a long time and for it to happen in 2ww was just not on. I fell just as I went outside and started to cry as I thought I wouldnt be able to move and had to stay there as my husband was not due home till next day. My mind went wild and I kept thinking I will be on the ground all night with insects biting me etc talk about paranoid or too much scary movie but was pleased when I realise I could get up and move.

Anyway back to this thing...lets just see what happens I suppose when I am this close to testing and test early with BFN it never changed the last 2 times so guess Im a bit skeptical now that it will. BUT cant give up hope as thats the only thing keeping me going month after month on this journey and the thought that one day it will all be worth it! so chin up hun and it will happen x Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies as you can see AF arrived today   ...this clomid has played havoc with my cycle as today is Day 26  and 14dpiui sometimes it comes on day 28-29-30-31. Oh well IVF next so lets see. I now have two months off without meds and one to prepare. Goodluck to you all! What a bummer these IUI were as I only ever had one follicle each time and not very big before they trigger and doctor wasnt prepared to increase the dose for whatever reason kept saying all I need is one egg. I feel that went against me and I should have been on something stronger. Lets see how they operate with this IVF as I am planning to only do 2 with them then change is it does not work as we only get 3 goes and I want to maximise the best chance as much as possible.


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey ladies,

AF turned up this morning for me too.  Only a 25 day cycle and 11 DPO so am a bit bummed out but I suppose I should be grateful that my 2WW was only one and a bit (desparately trying to find a positive!). 

Our clinic has told us to take month off and try again for round 2.  Am feeling pretty bummed this morning, given that its bad enough that its a Monday morning! Oh well, thinks I'll medicate myself with cake and coffee today!

Good luck to all those still in with a chance.

xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Danni sorry to hear it didnt work you either but as I said 'hope' is whats keeping me going and knowing that it will happen one day!


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Im sorry Danni to hear the news.  Why do clinic advise you to take a month off ?

Luv 1  - you too bad news. Thanks for sympathy re fall.

You say you are going for IVF , how many iui's did you do and what size was the lead follicle.  I too had 1 lead and 2 smaller much smaller. This is my second last, one more july then if I can get the loan , ivf.

Jue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Jue Jue we did 3 IUI and all were only one follicle largest being 20mm. Aren't you doing these on the NHS? I got 3 goes at IUI and 3 on IVF then if all fail its out of my own pocket so hopefully it will  

How many days before you test? good luck x


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Luv one and Jue,

I meant to say Luv one - sorry to hear about your BFN too, its a really horrible feeling. 
Jue am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Am trying to feel better.  I think the clinic likes us to have a month off in between to stop the build up of drugs in the system or something like that.  Not really sure, but I'm happy to do it since I'd rather take a bit of time to get over feeling so low before I start again.

Take care ladies and maybe see you again in 4 weeks to start the next rollercoaster ride! xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

hi 

luv 1 i sent yo u a private message regarding my clinic etc

feel A.F. coming on am afraid, soooo on the way to offie for bottle of red

jue


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, So sorry to hear all the    news. 
So did a test on my day 14 and   , gutted. So had a lovely long cocktail or two.................
Am still awaiting AF though was supposed to start yesterday. going to have one more attempt at IUI then its the IVF chat to be had, which will be our last attempt.


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

The red wine was out for me last night as well as AF arrived today with bad pains have not got since my 20's.

Feelings of hopelessness again.  

Jue


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Jue Jue and Bellazim,

So sorry to hear about the BFN.  Looks like a few of us are going again.  Are you starting straight away or are you planning on taking a break?

Bellazim, is it at all possible you could have BFP since you haven't got AF yet?  Its so stressful isn't it! I hope the next go is your one.  Are you self funding for IVF? Are you staying at your current clinic?

Jue Jue, this was your first go, am I right? I felt exactly the same on Monday when AF turned up, I cried and cried.  But today I am feeling a lot more positive.  So many people on here have done IUI and got pregnant on goes 3/4/5 so we can't give up hope just yet.  

I don't usually drink during the week, but this week I must admit to the odd glass or two.  I've decided this week I can do what the bloomin' hell I like!

  to you both xxx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Danni

thanks for those words, I am feeling a little less down today alright.

This was my first medicated cycle and second iui, first being natural.

I just decided i am going to go again.  What about you?  I dread it a the moment but 
will feel better i know as the time goes on a bit.  

Just need to feel the feelings at the moment, i know you know what i mean

Last drinkies tonight as will start Tamoxifin tomorrow

Jue


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your bfn ladies...I so know how you are feeling right now. I am still going thorough the motions and still  asks why does everything has to be so bloody hard! Some people dont even try and it happen for them. Its not even like I can pin point why it didnt work its just a luck thing I guess. So good luck next cycle. I am going to use my fertility monitor now as I am no longer on clomid so it should be giving the right day of ovulation. Just too bad I wont know the size or if I might be in luck with 2 follicles. I am off for Sweden from 18-5 Aug so 3wks of fun and no stress....just fishing on the lake and enjoying life. when I get back I will start on meds to prepare for the IVF. Sorry Jue Jue but didnt see your msg. Glad you're feeling a bit better today. I have a friend in America who is blogging about her IVF journey so thats been helpful for me and she said she had to do genetic testing have you ever heard of that in the UK?


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Danni, 
Thanks for the message. 
Still no sign of AF. I'm now three days late, guessing it's because of the Clomid. I'm trying very hard not to be a tiny bit optimistic but my OH thinks the test might have been faulty!!! I've decided if it hasn't come by Monday I'll test again. Now I'm worried though as I stopped the folic acid AND had a drink  . 
Yes we're self funding so each time it's a hard blow when it doesn't work. 
Are you allowed to move to another clinic if your original one have the    in storage??


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Bellazim,

I wouldnt worry about the alchol or stopping the folic i asked my doc this very question and she said particularly with a day or 
2 forgetting the folic acid not to get anxious about it and just restart.

Jue


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Bellazim,

I am with Jue Jue on this one, I wouldn't worry too much about either the folic acid or the odd drink.  If you are pregnant, a one off bit of alcohol will do no harm at all - one of my friends didn't know she was PG and got completely blottoed at a work do in the first few weeks of pregnancy and her little girl was fine!  

As for the folic acid, maybe just start it again today until either AF rears her ugly head or (fingers crossed) you get a BFP if you retest.  Can you clinic do a blood test to check perhaps?

As for moving clinics with frozen sperm, I'm afraid I don't really know the answer.  As a private patient I would think it would be in your contract that you signed as to what notice period if  any you have to give, but perhaps if you post a query on here someone will know more.

Jue Jue, hope you're doing ok my love and feeling better.  How's the stimming coming along? Have you had your base scan?  I'm actually really glad that my clinic say you have to have a month off.  I know it means more delay, but its my Dad's birthday this weekend and i'm looking forward to his suprise party and making some cocktails! Plus I can just chill out and not think about all this for a few weeks.

Take care ladies and let me know how you're going xx


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

AF arrived on Sunday with a vengeance. Haven't had one that bad in years, left me in tears..........but then strangely enough it stopped, just have really bad pains. Anyway def not pregnant now, did a test two hours before it started. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
So back on the devil clomid with me....................................
Hope everyone else is good. xxx


----------

